# How to trim Anubias



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

You can cut the rizome into 2" sections, an each peice will grow as a new plant. I've left the sections with two leaves, the rizome will branch, an send out new growth. Cutting leaves off right at the rizome doesnt hurt the plant. When I get a new plant, the first thing I do is cut off any damaged leaves, this encurages new shots. I'm hell on cutting up my anubias plants, haven't killed one yet.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok I will be brave and hack it up (at least a bit:smile Now you call the rizome the long stem part with all the roots and leaves, is this right? I got the plant this big, but I had to leave it in hospital tank to long so it damaged some leaves. My Tank crashed and I lost all but this plant.

I know how you felt about your loss of Captain Jack. My whole tank crashed and I lost my breeding pair of Discus and a fissiden I have had for years.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about your tank. Heres a good link about anubius, http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Anubias.htm.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a great article Thanks


----------



## masroberts9 (Oct 14, 2008)

good post. I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice link brionO!!...:thumbsup:


----------

